
Orgzit Enters the API Market. Contesting ZOHO One? - katrik14
http://blog.orgzit.com/orgzit-features-triple-team-productivity/
======
katrik14
I wonder if ZOHO one is another way of saying - Let's put our whole business
cycle in one place?

Orgzit has been at it since long.

